# How to pay for seeds using a prepaid credit card?



## BuddyLuv (Jun 2, 2008)

I paid Doc last night and I got a reply today saying the cards were no good? Does anyone know if I am doing something wrong?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 2, 2008)

Alot of the visa gift cards say they can only be used in US & Canada. May wanna check your card.


----------



## needyman (Jun 2, 2008)

make sure all your numbers and dates are correct  . . . contact your card holder lol well no they may ask what you were purchasing or the people whom you purchasing from is a rip off


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 2, 2008)

checked and it states anywhere Visa is accepted. I ran them again today. If they don't work how safe is sending M.O.?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 2, 2008)

LOL Yeah I am really trying to zero myself out of the equation.


----------



## jibba069 (Jun 2, 2008)

got mine from the doc in a week in us. Used pre-paid..


----------



## Papaya123 (Jun 7, 2008)

Used a visa gift on a doc chronic purchase and it went through fine and also got them in a week.


----------



## darin1972 (Jun 12, 2008)

i used a prepaid on may 24th from the doc and still waiting...


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 12, 2008)

I just ordered with Doc had no problem with Credit Card.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 12, 2008)

*If it were me, and the seller was someone like the Doc, I'd just send him the benjamins.  * :hubba:


----------



## needyman (Jun 12, 2008)

stealth shipping and did they come in your mail box ?


----------



## Growdude (Jun 12, 2008)

needyman said:
			
		

> stealth shipping and did they come in your mail box ?


 
No mine were delivered by flat bed trailer  .:giggle: 







Sorry, Yes they come mailed to you in your mail box.


----------



## needyman (Jun 12, 2008)

lmao i laughed at that sorry for being a pure noob lol thanks bro





			
				Growdude said:
			
		

> No mine were delivered by flat bed trailer  .:giggle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 12, 2008)

did you  set everything up with the card holder? dont them things take a week to use.i was gonna use one to order me seeds but b-4 buyin one i noticed ya had to send them your contact info..then they'd put it into their comp. system and you'd finally beable to use it.


----------

